# TTOC Fliers



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Where can I get the A5 leaflets to hand out to get some more TTOC members? I'll be able to print them myself, just need the file.
Cheers
 ANT


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Ant try http://www.ttoc.co.uk/files/A4_flyer.pdf


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks Ben!!!
ANT
p.s.can you make it on the TTorquay event in March?


----------

